# Vaga de frio prevista para esta semana



## MeteoAlentejo (30 Jan 2012 às 13:50)

O frio veio para ficar. As temperaturas vão chegar aos zero graus em 14 distritos.
Um vento gélido vindo do centro da Europa é o responsável pela descida da temperatura , que se acentuará a partir de quarta-feira.
O fim-de semana será gelado, com as mínimas a descerem abaixo de zero em 14 das 18 capitais de Portugal continental. Há possibilidade de formação de gelo e ocorrência de geadas severas.
Em Lisboa, a mínima pode chegar aos zero graus centígrados, o que não é habitual nesta altura do ano.
Cenário idêntico é esperado em vários países da Europa. França e Inglaterra já emitiram um aviso à população .
O frio aumenta o agravamento de doenças, como as cardíacas e as respiratórias.

TVI24.PT


----------



## Mário Barros (30 Jan 2012 às 14:12)

Ainda o frio não começou, e já há tesourinhos deprimentes 

A venda aquecedores e cobertores esta semana até vai disparar.



> *Onda de Frio* – Segundo a definição da (Organização Meteorológica Mundial) ocorre onda de frio quando num periodo de 6 dias consecutivos, a temperatura mínima do ar é inferior em 5°C ao valor médio das temperaturas mínimas diárias no período de referência (1961-1990).
> 
> http://www.meteo.pt/pt/areaeducativa...ossario_op.xml


----------



## David sf (30 Jan 2012 às 14:31)

MeteoAlentejo disse:


> Em Lisboa, a mínima pode chegar aos zero graus centígrados, o que não é habitual nesta altura do ano.
> 
> 
> TVI24.PT



Quando é que será habitual? Em Agosto?


----------



## Agreste (30 Jan 2012 às 17:15)

Ainda ontem saí de Aljezur e pelas 9 da noite já estavam 0ºC.


----------



## Mário Barros (30 Jan 2012 às 17:29)

*Descida acentuada da temperatura *


> A ação de uma massa de ar fria transportada na circulação de um anticiclone situado no Norte da Europa, deverá afetar o estado do tempo em Portugal continental, a partir de dia 3.
> 
> Assim, o Centro de Previsão do Instituto de Meteorologia prevê, para o continente, uma descida significativa dos valores da temperatura do ar na ordem dos 6ºC a partir dessa data.
> 
> ...


----------



## Lousano (30 Jan 2012 às 18:44)

É óbvio que será uma vaga de frio para o litoral, porque no interior frio é o que não faltou este mês de janeiro.


----------



## irpsit (30 Jan 2012 às 20:00)

Se precisarem de conselhos da Islândia, eu posso dar.

Basicamente não há qualquer perigo, a não ser apanharem uma constipação (a não ser que durmam a noite inteira na rua)

Vestir em várias camadas é um truque, que é muito melhor do que vestir apenas uma peça espessa. Vestir uma peça de roupa térmica por dentro e um casaco espesso (de penas) por si só, fazem uma pessoa sentir-se muito confortável mesmo que estejam -5ºC.

Aproveitem bem aí o frio e os episódios prováveis de neve!



MeteoAlentejo disse:


> O frio veio para ficar. As temperaturas vão chegar aos zero graus em 14 distritos.
> Um vento gélido vindo do centro da Europa é o responsável pela descida da temperatura , que se acentuará a partir de quarta-feira.
> O fim-de semana será gelado, com as mínimas a descerem abaixo de zero em 14 das 18 capitais de Portugal continental. Há possibilidade de formação de gelo e ocorrência de geadas severas.
> Em Lisboa, a mínima pode chegar aos zero graus centígrados, o que não é habitual nesta altura do ano.
> ...


----------



## Snifa (1 Fev 2012 às 10:39)

*Os conselhos da Direcção-Geral da Saúde para enfrentar o frio*
Publicado às 08.46

A Direcção Geral de Saúde divulgou, esta quarta-feira, uma série de recomendações para enfrentar a descida acentuada da temperatura em Portugal continental, que vai ocorrer a partir de sexta-feira.


Temperaturas vão descer ainda mais 

 Depois do anúncio do Instituto de Meteorologia de que os valores das temperaturas vão descer em média seis graus centígrados, a Direcção Geral de Saúde (DGS) lembra que a exposição ao frio pode ter consequências graves para a saúde. 

"Os problemas de saúde mais comuns directamente associados ao frio são o enregelamento e a hipotermia", refere a DGS, que para além de recomendações gerais lança ainda avisos para os grupos vulneráveis. 

Lembrando que "o frio é também responsável pelo agravamento de doenças, particularmente, cardíacas e respiratórias", *a DGS recomenda que a temperatura da casa deve ser mantida entre os 19ºC e os 22ºC. *

A DGS pede igualmente que não se utilizem fogareiros a carvão. 

De forma a proteger as pessoas sós ou isoladas, a DGS lembra que os familiares, amigos e vizinhos têm um papel importante e pedem que se faça um telefonema ou exista um contacto pelo menos uma vez por dia. 

http://www.jn.pt/PaginaInicial/Sociedade/Interior.aspx?content_id=2276715


Sim, com a crise ,e com o preço da electricidade deve haver muita gente a conseguir manter a temperatura em casa pelos 19ºc/22ºc...

enfim...


----------



## amando96 (1 Fev 2012 às 13:07)

O que dá constipações é ter a casa a 22ºC e depois vai-se à rua e estão 3º...


----------



## AnDré (1 Fev 2012 às 13:53)

amando96 disse:


> O que dá constipações é ter a casa a 22ºC e depois vai-se à rua e estão 3º...



Não necessariamente. Até porque se assim fosse, os habitantes do centro da Europa não poderiam sair à rua para não se constiparem. E eles sim, têm as casas bem quentes no inverno. Às vezes com amplitudes de 40ºC (entre o dentro e o fora de casa).

O que constipa é estar em cima da lareira (às vezes a mais de 30ºC), ou encostado ao aquecedor, e depois andar pela casa a 15ºC exactamente com a mesma roupa, expondo-se ao frio.

Ou andar dentro de casa de casaco e sair à rua exactamente como se está vestido em casa.

O truque está em andar em casa (se a casa estiver a 22ºC) com roupas leves e sair à rua bem agasalhado, e não vestir apenas um casaquinho.


----------



## nelson972 (1 Fev 2012 às 17:20)

Snifa disse:


> Sim, com a crise ,e com o preço da electricidade deve haver muita gente a conseguir manter a temperatura em casa pelos 19ºc/22ºc...
> 
> enfim...



  Acredito que no gabinete de quem escreveu isso (DGS) deverão estar 19º / 22º   .  24 horas por dia..


----------

